# Neuer Bikepark



## Bikezentrum (7. August 2010)

Nach dem nun eine Sommerrodelbahn im Kreis Bergstrasse realität geworden ist plant man dort in naher Zukunft einen Bikepark zu bauen.
Was den Standort betrifft so ist man sich noch nicht ganz schlüssig wo man dies umsetzen kann.
Mal schauen was daraus wird


----------



## jatschek (7. August 2010)

Man sollte aufhören den Leuten falsche Hoffnungen zu machen. Das wird doch sowieso nichts. Und wenn doch, werden einem eh wieder irgendwelche sinnlosen Steine in den Weg gelegt.

Siehe Bikepark Beerfelden. An für sich nicht schlecht, was dort geboten wird aber der Betrieb des Lifts wird immer wieder hinausgezögert. Jedesmal werden neue marginale Gründe genannt.

Und genauso wird es bei deinem genannten Projekt auch verlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (7. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung woran es in Beerfelden hängt, aber wer ne Sommerrodelbahn hat, hat normal auch den Lift entsprechend auf Sommerbetrieb umgerüstet.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. August 2010)

Die Bergstrasse reicht von vor DA bis hinter HD....... 

wo denn ungefähr?


----------



## jatschek (7. August 2010)

bernd e schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woran es in Beerfelden hängt, aber wer ne Sommerrodelbahn hat, hat normal auch den Lift entsprechend auf Sommerbetrieb umgerüstet.



Das ist der springende Punkt. Für irgendwelche Wanderer oder Familienausflüger sind solche umbauten gar kein Problem. Aber wehe die bösen Biker wollen in den Wald und etwas Spaß haben beim runter radeln. Dann wird alles unternommen um ihnen das zu verderben. 

Jedenfalls könnte man das fast meinen, bei der sturen Engstirnigkeit deutscher Behören.


----------



## mussso (8. August 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Die Bergstrasse reicht von vor DA bis hinter HD.......
> 
> wo denn ungefähr?




Google ?  Soviele Sommerrodelbahnen gibts hier nicht. Denke er meint Wald-Michelbach, Kreidacher Höhe?


----------



## yoyojas (9. August 2010)

Tja so ist es leider, die Deutschen Behörden  bis die raffen das man auch im Sommer mit einem Lift Geld verdienen kann, da sind unsre Nachbarländer doch wesentlich schlauer


----------



## bernd e (9. August 2010)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Tja so ist es leider, die Deutschen Behörden  bis die raffen das man auch im Sommer mit einem Lift Geld verdienen kann, da sind unsre Nachbarländer doch wesentlich schlauer



Wobei die Österreicher da zum Teil auch seeeehr Laaaaangsaaaaam san. Einige Skigebiete sogar heute noch


----------



## Ope (9. August 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Siehe Bikepark Beerfelden. An für sich nicht schlecht, was dort geboten wird aber der Betrieb des Lifts wird immer wieder hinausgezögert. Jedesmal werden neue marginale Gründe genannt.



Wenn man nichts weiss ist es besser nix zu schreiben.
Marginal ist gar nichts.
Also einfach abwarten.

Was den Bikepark Bergstraße angeht ebenfalls. Allerdings ist das bisher nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## jatschek (9. August 2010)

Stimmt, die genauen Gründe sind mir nicht bekannt. Aber normal kann es nicht sein das die Genehmigung immer und immer wieder aufs Neue hinausgeschoben wird. 

Und wenn man dann ab und an hört warum, greift man sich einfach an Kopp. *klatsch*


----------



## Ope (9. August 2010)

*@jatschek;*
Bei solchen Angelegenheiten ist eben nicht eine, sondern zig BehÃ¶rden und Ãmter involviert.
Erst wenn ein Antrag (wofÃ¼r auch immer) von allen abgesegnet ist geht es weiter.
Kennst du die Asterix-Filme?
Die Szene wo sie ein Passierschein abholen sollen .... so in etwa musst du dir das vorstellen  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L8aFkOXjb8"]YouTube- âªAsterix erobert Rom - Das Haus, das VerrÃÂ¼ckte machtâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (9. August 2010)

Schon klar das die sich alle gegenseitig im Weg sind. 

Ich war vor ~5 Jahren mal Auto und Motorrad in Heppenheim ummelden und weiß das die Geschichte aus Asterix auf wahren Begebenheit beruht. Mittlerweile hat sich das in Heppenheim aber gebessert. Scheinbar haben sie gemerkt, das immer mehr Leute in die Klapse kamen, aber kein Nachschub mehr kam.


----------



## opticyclist (23. August 2010)

Wo soll der neue Bikepark eigentlich entstehen?
Weiß man schon was..


----------



## JackSlater (23. August 2010)

die sommerrodelbahn steht uns so wie ich das gesehen hab transportiert der lift ausschließlich die Bahnen selber.


----------



## Bikezentrum (2. September 2010)

Der neueste Sachstand zum Bikezentrum:
Konzeptplanungen etc. sind bereits angelaufen
Angedachte Landkreise und Geminden wurden angesprochen
Ich denke wenn man sich mit den zuständigen Herrschaften so im Gespräch ist, daß laut dren Aussage das Vorhaben langsam in Fahrt kommt und Contouren annimmt.
Schau mer mal weiter, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.


----------



## bernd e (2. September 2010)

Bikezentrum schrieb:


> Der neueste Sachstand zum Bikezentrum:
> Konzeptplanungen etc. sind bereits angelaufen
> Angedachte Landkreise und Geminden wurden angesprochen
> Ich denke wenn man sich mit den zuständigen Herrschaften so im Gespräch ist, daß laut dren Aussage das Vorhaben langsam in Fahrt kommt und Contouren annimmt.
> Schau mer mal weiter, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.



Das hört sich gut an und ich möchte dich nicht entmutigen, aber schau dir mal den Verlauf zur Wiedereröffnung vom Bikepark in der Rhön am Feuerberg an. Da dachter der Macher auch bis kurz vor Ende: das wird schon. Ich wünsche euch viel Glück, evtl. könnte man die DIMB um Rat fragen.


----------



## tobi-trial (15. Februar 2011)

probiers vielleicht mal in Schnorrenbach bei Birkenau. Vielleicht geht da ja was. 
Wie ist der aktuelle Stand? Wenn das was wird, bin ich beim Bau auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (15. Februar 2011)

Auja... beim Kunckel....


----------



## raccoon78 (18. Februar 2011)

Mmmhh, ich fürchte da könnte eine Verwechslung vorliegen. Was der Geo Naturpark plant hat definitiv nichts mit einem Bikepark zu tun. Eher was in der groben Richtung wie im Pfälzerwald.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## chriiss (19. Februar 2011)

Da im Odenwald zwischen Wald-Michelbach - Mörlenbach - Abtsteinach für den Tourismus derzeit einiges getan wird, ist die Überlegung mit dem Bikepark gar nicht so abwegig!
Derzeit gibt es bereits die Sommerrodelbahn; die Draisine von Mörlenbach nach Wald-Michelbach ist im Bau; Ein Baumwipfelpfad auf der Kreidacher Höhe wurde wohl gerade beschlossen. 
Habe mal gehört, dass den Bürgermeistern der entsprechenden Gemeinden die Idee einen Bikepark auf einem der ehemaligen Skihänge in Siedelsbrunn zu bauen schon angetragen wurde. Die Reaktion war wohl zumindest nicht ablehnend. Allerdings waren dies wohl nur informelle Gespräche, deren Ergebnis ich auch nur von Bekannten kenne.


----------



## GoldenerGott (8. März 2011)

Wald Michelbach wäre schon interessant. Bevor ich fast ne Stunde nach Beerfelden fahre, kann ich auch gleich nach Bad Wildbad oder Winterberg, wo das Streckenangebot doch etwas interessanter ist. Hoffentlich wird es was.


----------



## Supernoob (4. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand den aktuellen Stand?


----------



## bernd e (23. Januar 2012)

Ob "Bikezentrum" überhaupt noch aktiv ist!? Sein letzter Beitrag war am 04.09.2010. Und überhaupt nur 3 Beiträge. Wann er das letzte Mal online war, habe ich nicht gefunden (wenn des diese Option überhaupt gibt).

Wäre aber schön zu wissen, was Sache ist.


----------



## Zottel23 (4. Juli 2012)

ja wäre interessant..


----------

